# Ice House Patches that work



## tjungroth (Nov 20, 2010)

Found a great place to get Ice house or tent patches 
They stick to most fabrics and stay on just peel and stick 
I used them to cover up the mouse holes in an old clam shell has worked great
Go to http://www.justasign.com and look up ice hole patch
You can order on line now I think also  
Good Luck
Tom


----------

